# portupgrade



## jr_yeo (Jan 13, 2010)

how to portupgrade mysql-server to mysql55-server?

coz whenever i portupgrade mysql-server, the program only updates to version 5.0.89.


----------



## fronclynne (Jan 13, 2010)

At a guess `# portupgrade -f -o databases/mysql55-server mysql-server\*`


----------

